# Zyxel Wireless ADSL Modem Router Problems



## charltonNUFC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi i recently purchased a Zyxel Wireless ADSL Modem Router P660HW i have every cable you need and when i connect my dsl cable to the router it doesnt pick the internet up  can someone please help


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What was the previous modem you used for the connection? Did you have to configure the DSL account user name/password for the old one? Did you configure the WAN section of the new router with that information? Who is your ISP?


----------



## charltonNUFC (Jan 2, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> What was the previous modem you used for the connection? Did you have to configure the DSL account user name/password for the old one? Did you configure the WAN section of the new router with that information? Who is your ISP?


am really sorry mate but am a beginner and dont really understand all the stuff you say , i have a speedtouch modem which i have a user and pass to connect to


----------



## charltonNUFC (Jan 2, 2008)

my friend also had the same problem but had a different router he payed £40 for a professional to come out and he said all he did was change a lot of settings


----------



## statmonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

charltonNUFC said:


> am really sorry mate but am a beginner and dont really understand all the stuff you say , i have a speedtouch modem which i have a user and pass to connect to


I have this unit. It is fairly easy to use. It sounds like it is not configured. Do you have a DSL connection? This would be the light on the far right of the router it should be a solid green.

Open a browser and point to 192.168.1.1 (put this in the address bar). Then it should ask you for user name and password. Enter those and then follow the wizard set up. You will need the stuff your isp gave you for the account user name and password as well as the encapsulation and VCI, VPI. All stuff you needed to get your old modem to work.

If get timed out and you can't reach the address then reset the modem by pushing a pin in the little hole in the back and start all over again. This modem is pretty fool proof so if you can't reach the modem then you probably don't have it connected properly.


----------



## charltonNUFC (Jan 2, 2008)

No I dont have a dsl connections thats the problem and when i go on to 192.168.1.1 Nothing happened just came up

Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage 

Most likely causes:
You are not connected to the Internet. 
The website is encountering problems. 
There might be a typing error in the address.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's start from ground zero.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the router and computer.
Connect the DSL line to the WAN (DSL) port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## charltonNUFC (Jan 2, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\User>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : FAMILY
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ASUSTeK/Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integra
ted Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-18-F9-90-86
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\User>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have ICS enabled on your connection, which is a basic issue. Let's reset the stack and get another IPCONFIG /ALL

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

Post another IPCONFIG /ALL


----------



## charltonNUFC (Jan 2, 2008)

do i need to connect my dsl cable to the router again ?? and what exactly do a type into the CMD ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

charltonNUFC said:


> do i need to connect my dsl cable to the router again ??


 Yes, connect the computer to the router, and the router to the DSL line.


> and what exactly do a type into the CMD ?


You type the entries in bold into the command prompt box.


----------



## charltonNUFC (Jan 2, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\User>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : FAMILY
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ASUSTeK/Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integra
ted Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-18-F9-90-86
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.33
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 03 January 2008 14:06:53
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 06 January 2008 14:06:53

C:\Documents and Settings\User>


----------



## charltonNUFC (Jan 2, 2008)

also after i rebooted the computer no other websites are working for me


----------



## Jeruvy (Sep 20, 2007)

Did you read the quick-start guide? Did you ensure all the cables are connected properly according to the instructions? If you need the guide it's available at http://www.connectplayentertain.co.uk/product_ajax.php?id=1

Make sure you've got your DSL line ready to connect to the router. Since this is also a ADSL modem you should not have any other equipment between the DSL line and this router.

You should contact your ISP for assistance with 'acquiring an IP address'. This will require you to go to a login page, filling out some info and submitting it. This is typical for most ADSL connections and you're best to ask your ISP for support.

From the last IPCONFIG above it's clear your connecting to the router fine.


----------



## charltonNUFC (Jan 2, 2008)

well im not connection to the router fine the same light is still flashing which is indicating no internet connection or/and not connecting to the internet


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Check the WAN status of the router. Use the address 192.168.1.1 to access the web based setup of the router. Post a screen shot of the status screen.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Jeruvy (Sep 20, 2007)

You are not understanding, but regardless...read my comments.

Call your ISP.

Tell them you have a NEW ADSL MODEM/ROUTER and your MODEM needs an IP address. They should give you a web page to validate your connection and acquire an IP address.

YOU WILL NOT GET INTERNET UNTIL YOU DO THIS.


----------



## charltonNUFC (Jan 2, 2008)

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=123473&stc=1&d=1199439646 <<<<<<<<<, my screen shot


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Don't search for 192.168.1.1, put it in the address bar!


----------

